

Live streaming Haskell class with Bob Ippolito (3:30pm PST) - suneel0101
https://www.enginehere.com/stream/430/preview-intro-to-haskell/

======
randywaterhouse
As the stream opened (just now), the head of enginehere.com just mentioned he
was worried about concurrents, specifically saying he thinks 65 concurrent
viewers with video is about the max...

Hopefully it works, I'm watching and interested in how this works out! Just
wanted to provide that tidbit before we Slashdot the feed.

